# Ice lures



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

What's your favorite lure? Or a new one you picked up this year?

I ordered some vmc rattle spoons, the rapalla ultra lite jigging traps and some of the clam rattle spoons today. 50 more bucks in the box. Still have some room. Not that I really need any more lol.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

picked up these 2 items sofar:


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I can't get into plastics. I don't know why. I have a few buck shots. Need a few more I guess lol


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I still have my old favorites, hali dropper spoon, gentz worm, demon jig, and sweedish pimple probably catch 90 percent of my fish. But every year I try something new, last year the chubby darter.....ehh...this year....the 360 jig...here's hoping!


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

I killed the perch at Nimi last year on that same Buckshot spoon (perch color) with a minnow head.

It's now my favorite over the swedish pimple.

I need some more tungsten jigs. I'd like to buy a kit if I can find the right price.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Yea, stay away from plastics, they're not very good.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I take it back I also added these this year


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Yeah, I can tell from Lovin Life's avatar that he's strictly a live bait fisherman!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

These came in the mail today. Still waiting on the lures. The girl needed one for the sterns suit I got her and it was time for new ones for me.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I have bought sixty dollars worth of plastics for this year.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

If the fish are committing suicide plastics are great but on a super tough day waxies or maggots usually help me catch more fish.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I buy a couple people's live bait also. I usually have three or four bait pucks on me all the time.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I do just as good if not better than live bait with a simple tandem tied moon glow ice jig tipped with luma glow fry(gulp alive).I do put a drip of superglue between them and jig as they aren't very durable otherwise.And tie first jig w/ a palomar knot so it stands out horizontal and either mess w/knot on bottom to do the same or use a small teetr todder jig that ties horizontal.That is EXTREMELY important to success rate.But I've never needed to even think of live bait since using this.Might vary presentation a bit depending on their mood but if they're there,you'll get em.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It's always good learning new stuff thanks for sharing


----------



## Greenpea (Mar 24, 2013)

Has anyone else seen the VMC Tungsten Ice jigs that just came out? I bought several of them from Cabelas the other day. I have a feeling they are going to be Crappie and Blue gill killers. I got each of the different glow colors in different sizes. I loaded up on other ice baits but thought those looked like a hot little bait.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I started changing over to tungsten jigs a couple years ago. I really like them for deeper water because of the weight. I still buy different looking lead ones too. Found a new place for tungsten but haven't ordered any yet.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Are you talking about these?


----------



## Greenpea (Mar 24, 2013)

fishingful said:


> Are you talking about these?


Yep.. that's it. To me they look like some decent jigs.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I may have to pick up a few! They look prety nice.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Agreed and they are on sale at cabelas. These little buggers are expensive but they do look nice


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

I picked up a couple vmc "waxy jigs" last year in the green glo color and I really like them. Pretty basic like a pin min with a slightly bigger profile and a little heavier. Throw a wax worm or 2 maggots on there and its killer. I mainly hunt for panfish, if your looking for walleye I'd say the buckshot is my favorite!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Take them back quackpot. Plastics just don't work thru the ice. Wasting your money my friend.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Greenpea said:


> Has anyone else seen the VMC Tungsten Ice jigs that just came out? I bought several of them from Cabelas the other day. I have a feeling they are going to be Crappie and Blue gill killers. I got each of the different glow colors in different sizes. I loaded up on other ice baits but thought those looked like a hot little bait.


I bought a couple last night. I hope I get a chance to use them this winter. This weather has me worried.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Got my cabellas order. The rattiln' blade spoons are louder than the vmc. The rapallas are really loud. They all glow nicely. But the uv ones are really bright.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

It's never a waist of money, I need to stop buying and start using. I have some that I have had for many years.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I've got a stock of Hali Spoons and small nymphs/flies I put on as droppers above the spoon.
A few jigs just in case.
Never felt a need for much more than that, don't think I've bought any ice tackle in a few years.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I buy more stuff every year and it doesn't matter warm weather or cold


----------

